# Mole oder Seebrücke Großenbrode



## crisu37 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Boader!

War letze Woche auf der Seebrücke und auf der Mole von Großenbrode,was soll ich sagen: Seebrücke 0 Fisch,Mole 2 Dorsche von 38cm und 42 cm.wo es dunkel wurde (sie fingen gerade an zu beißen) mußte ich abbrechen,ich alter dussel habe die Lampe vergessen.
Schreibt doch mal eure erfahrung von Großenbrode.

Noch ein tip im Frühjahr geht es gut an der Spitze vom Campingplatz Süttel,mit Blinker.Viele kleine aber auch größere so um die 45-60 cm.Alles auf Blinker.


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mole oder Seebrücke Großenbrode*



			
				crisu37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boader!
> 
> War letze Woche auf der Seebrücke und auf der Mole von Großenbrode,was soll ich sagen: Seebrücke 0 Fisch,Mole 2 Dorsche von 38cm und 42 cm.wo es dunkel wurde (sie fingen gerade an zu beißen) mußte ich abbrechen,ich alter dussel habe die Lampe vergessen.
> Schreibt doch mal eure erfahrung von Großenbrode.
> ...



Moin Moin,
Großenbrode Mole und Seebrücke ist ein guter Platz, leider is momentan das Wasser noch recht warm... War letze Woche oben und hatte Wassertemperatur von 13 - 15 Grad... Da kommen die Dorsche gar nicht weit genug unter Land um gescheite Exemplare zu fangen... 

Ich muss diesen Winter auch nochmal "anne Küste" und zwar wenn's ordentlich kalt ist (Wird ja langsam schlechter das Wetter, für uns Angler ein Gutes Zeichen!!)


----------



## crisu37 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mole oder Seebrücke Großenbrode*

wir hatten auch noch 14 grad wassertemperatur.aber ab 19.30 uhr ging es dann los und einige rutenspitzen zeigten biße an und es wurdn einige gefangen


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mole oder Seebrücke Großenbrode*



			
				crisu37 schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten auch noch 14 grad wassertemperatur.aber ab 19.30 uhr ging es dann los und einige rutenspitzen zeigten biße an und es wurdn einige gefangen


Jup, stimmt schon aber als ich da war, fingen genau 2 Angler je einen Dorsch... Wie gesagt, das Wasser muß kälter wreden, dann gehts auch richtig los!!


----------



## crisu37 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mole oder Seebrücke Großenbrode*

bei mir am mittwoch letze woche war es brechend voll ,bestimmt an die 20 angler.wir mein schwager und ich hatten 3 dorsche,sind aber auch früh wieder abgehauen


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mole oder Seebrücke Großenbrode*

Hast nix verpasst, je später der Abend je kleiner die Dorsche... in der Dämmerungsphase (abends und morgens) kommen die größeren!

Am WE würd ich da gar nicht hinfahren, prinzipiell zu voll!


----------



## crisu37 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mole oder Seebrücke Großenbrode*

Bin sonst auch immer gegenüber beim Campingplatz,bin dort auf seekamp,oder ich fahre raus mit dem Schwager.


----------

